# Diversity und Automatisierung? Ist das ein Thema?



## spstiger (8 Juni 2022)

Eine befreundete Produktmanagement-Agentur beschäftigt sich sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Produktentwicklung und Diversity:
https://www.shadesandcontrast.com/

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, ob dieses Thema im Bereich Automatisierung überhaupt relevant ist. Ich bin da noch nicht schlüssig, würde mich aber gern damit auseinandersetzen. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?

Kennt ihr in euren Unternehmen zum Beispiel Ingenieure, Programmierer oder Anlagenbediener mit Sehbehinderung, Farbenblindheit oder ähnliches, für die die HMI-Darstellung deshalb angepasst wird? Gibt es die bei euch?  

Laut shades and contrast sind die Dimensionen zu Diversity, die dazu führen können, dass Menschen bestimmte Produkte und Dienstleistungen schlechter oder gar nicht nutzen können, diese hier: 

Behinderungen
Alter
Soziale Herkunft
Geschlecht
Sexuelle Orientierung
Ethnische Herkunft
Religion
Würde mich interessieren, ob ihr hier Erfahrungen mit Benachteiligung speziell im Automatisierungsbereich in eurem Arbeitsumfeld gemacht habt und ob Produktentwicklung daran etwas ändern kann.


----------



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2022)

spstiger schrieb:


> für die die HMI-Darstellung deshalb angepasst wird?


Wir haben z.B. Richtlinienen für Symboldarstellungen auf einem HMI
- rund, grün
- dreieckig, gelb
- quadratisch, rot
somit können auch Bediener mit z.B. Rot-Grün Schwäche die Darstellung eindeutig zuordnen.


----------



## spstiger (8 Juni 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wir haben z.B. Richtlinienen für Symboldarstellungen auf einem HMI
> - rund, grün
> - dreieckig, gelb
> - quadratisch, rot
> somit können auch Bediener mit z.B. Rot-Grün Schwäche die Darstellung eindeutig zuordnen.


Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## georg28 (8 Juni 2022)

Generell Icons, Farben, Formen oder  Bilder in Displays zu verwenden in Buttons oder ähnlichem um Zustände anzuzeigen und um Mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse abfedern zu können, und diese Einheitlich zu machen damit es Bediener leichter haben sich an anderen Anlagen schneller Einzufinden. Große Displays aus Ergonomie Gründen


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2022)

Früher fiel das Thema unter Ergonomie und Arbeitsplatzgestaltung.
Muß ich nun bei der Gestaltung der HMI noch Gendern?


----------



## spstiger (9 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Früher fiel das Thema unter Ergonomie und Arbeitsplatzgestaltung.
> Muß ich nun bei der Gestaltung der HMI noch Gendern?


Sehr Gute Punkte. Geht der Begriff Ergonomie und Arbeitsplatzgestaltung hier weit genug? Wie habt ihr das früher gemacht? Habt ihr euch früher bei diesen Themen mit dem "Durchschnittsnutzer" befasst oder auch geschaut, wie die Zusammensetzung von Kunden und Mitarbeitern ist? Gerade bei Icons und Verständlichkeit finde ich das zum Beispiel spannend. Es gibt bestimmt Mitarbeiter und Kollegen mit Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche ... die sind ja auch wertvolle und gleichwertige Kollegen und gute Anlagenfahrer, Schichtleiter und Ingenieure. Aber nicht jeder hat eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche. Deren Anforderungen in den Automatisierungsprozessen, mitzuberücksichtigen finde ich spannend. 

Dass du das Thema Gendern ansprichst, finde ich super. Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Wenn ich die Berechtigungen auf einem HMI einrichte, würde es mir persönlich nicht weh tun, statt "Schichtleiter" oder "Hausmeister" auch "Schichtleiterin" oder "Schichtleiter*in" und "Hausmeister*in" aufzunehmen, der Software sind diese Schreibweisen auch egal. 

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist, würde es wirklich jemandem nutzen? Gibt es bei meinem Kunden wirklich Menschen, die sich dadurch besser repräsentiert, ernst genommen oder einbezogen fühlen? Und gibt es andere, die sich dann vielleicht genau dadurch nicht mehr repräsentiert, ernst genommen oder einbezogen fühlen? Habe ich so noch nie darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2022)

spstiger schrieb:


> Gibt es bei meinem Kunden wirklich Menschen, die sich dadurch besser repräsentiert, ernst genommen oder einbezogen fühlen? Und gibt es andere, die sich dann vielleicht genau dadurch nicht mehr repräsentiert, ernst genommen oder einbezogen fühlen?


Wenn ja dann tun mir diese Personen wirklich leid. Die scheinen dann wohl ganz andere Probleme zu haben.


----------



## spstiger (9 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ja dann tun mir diese Personen wirklich leid. Die scheinen dann wohl ganz andere Probleme zu haben.


Ja, mit Sicherheit sogar, scheinen sie dann ganz andere Probleme zu haben, zumindest komplett andere Probleme als mich im Moment beschäftigen. 😉 Nur wenn es andere Menschen mit diesen Problemen gibt, würde ich das schon gern ernst nehmen und tun, was ich tun kann, um sie einzubeziehen und zu unterstützen. Bisher habe ich noch niemanden persönlich getroffen, der mir das offen gesagt hat. Ich würde allerdings gern mal Menschen treffen, die sich davon angesprochen fühlen und ihre Sicht der Dinge kennen lernen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2022)

Hier wird ganz einfach eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.
Mitarbeiter mit Schreib-Leseschwäche … Ja und?
Warum gibt es z.B. Sowas wie genormte Piktogramme und Farben für Bedienelemente?
Warum übernehmen wir CAD-Bilder und Zeichnungen ins HMI?

Es ist schon ewig so, dass Maschinen und Anlagen einfach bedienbar sein müssen.
Und zwar aus einem einfachen Grund: Geld.
Qualifizierte Mitarbeiter kosten mehr als niedrig qualifizierte Mitarbeiter.

Wir haben im Konzern zig Abteilungen in unserer Produktentwicklung, die sich mit UX und auch Diversity beschäftigten.
Und wenn ich schau, was da rauskommt …  Kannst du heute einen Hochpreis Backofen, Kaffeevollautomat oder Waschmaschine noch ohne Blick in die Anleitung bedienen?


----------



## spstiger (9 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hier wird ganz einfach eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.
> Mitarbeiter mit Schreib-Leseschwäche … Ja und?
> Warum gibt es z.B. Sowas wie genormte Piktogramme und Farben für Bedienelemente?
> Warum übernehmen wir CAD-Bilder und Zeichnungen ins HMI?
> ...


Guter Einwand. Wenn also viel Aufwand zu UX und auch Diversity betrieben wird und nicht viel dabei rauskommt, dann muss ja in den Prozessen was falsch laufen oder die falschen Leute beteiligt sein, die vielleicht von der eigentlichen Materien und den Problemen, die mit der Automatisierung gelöst werden sollen und von der Technik zu wenig verstehen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2022)

spstiger schrieb:


> dann muss ja in den Prozessen was falsch laufen oder die falschen Leute beteiligt sein


Falsch läuft vor allem, wenn man mal einen Fehler in dem Bereich macht ( z.B. Stellenanzeige ohne Er/Sie/Es/Unschlüssig ), dass dann direkt Abmahnanwälte ( die sich darauf spezialisiert haben ) ankommen und eine Entschädigung verlangen ( Alternative => Prozess ).


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2022)

Natürlich macht das Thema UX in der Entwicklung von Serien- und Massenprodukten Sinn. Nur ob ich deren Erkenntnisse in die Automatisierung übernehmen will?


----------



## spstiger (9 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Falsch läuft vor allem, wenn man mal einen Fehler in dem Bereich macht ( z.B. Stellenanzeige ohne Er/Sie/Es/Unschlüssig ), dass dann direkt Abmahnanwälte ( die sich darauf spezialisiert haben ) ankommen und eine Entschädigung verlangen ( Alternative => Prozess ).


Wow, das war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass man dafür sogar Abmahnungen riskiert:
https://www.bdsf.de/infothek/gesetze/abmahnungen-bei-stellenausschreibungen-vermeiden

Muss demnächst wieder eine Stellenausschreibung machen und hätte wahrscheinlich nicht darauf geachtet. Danke für den Tipp ...

Ob man es nun sinnvoll findet oder nicht, der Aufwand das dort aufzunehmen hält sich ja zum Glück in Grenzen. 

Da habe ich zum Teil mit ganz anderer Bürokratielast zu kämpfen wie Verpackungsanmeldungen, Elektronikgerätegesetz etc.. Aus Umweltschutzgründen finde ich das ja sogar irgendwie gut und wir nutzen Recyclingpappe für unsere Versandkartons und geben die (sehr wenigen 😉) defekten Geräte oder Platinen, die wir während oder nach der Gewährleistung zurückbekommen natürlich auch in den Ryclingkleislauf. Allerdings sind die Anmeldeprozesse etc. echt nervig und überfordern auch mich als Nutzer mitunter.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kannst du heute einen Hochpreis Backofen, Kaffeevollautomat oder Waschmaschine noch ohne Blick in die Anleitung bedienen?


Kannst Du heute einen Hochpreis Backofen, Kaffevollautomat oder Waschmaschine nach vielen verzweifelten Blicken in die Anleitung bedienen?

Die Anzahl der Seiten der Anleitung sagt nur etwas darüber aus, in wievielen Sprachen sie abgefasst ist.
Die Anleitungen bestehen überwiegend aus allgemeinem BlaBla u.a. zu den Themen
- fachgerechte Entsorgung der Verpackung
- fachgerechte Entsorgung der Geräte
- fachgerechte Entsorgung der Batterien
- ausführliche Liste der Verwendungszwecke, für die das Gerät keinstenfalls benutzt werden darf
- über welche akademischen Grade der Bediener mindestens verfügen muss
- wo die Geräte nicht aufgestellt werden dürfen (z.B. in Reichweite von Kindern)
- u.s.w. ...
Dass die Geräte ganz selbstverständlich sehr leicht, weil intuitiv zu bedienen sind, steht manchmal irgendwo.
Dieser Umstand wird aber meistens als so selbstverständlich angesehen, dass er nicht einmal Erwähnung findet.
Es werden viele tolle Eigenschaften des Gerätes angedeutet, über die das Gerät gar nicht verfügt. Jedenfalls nicht die Variante des Gerätes, die ich gekauft habe.
Wenn man Glück hat, kann man ca. 1 Seite (pro Sprache) der Anleitung tatsächlich als Bedienanleitung interpretieren.
Interpretieren ist ohnehin angesagt, insofern viele hübsche Piktogramme (egal, ob genormt oder frei erfunden) die Erfassung ihres Sinnes nicht gerade leicht machen.
Was ich regelmässig vermisse: wo kann man die für dieses Gerät erforderliche Art der Intuition erlernen oder nachlesen, die ich für dieses Gerät benötige. Meine eigene Intuition erweist sich nämlich meistens als völlig inkompatibel hierzu.  
Also, learning by experimenting and by misserfolging.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2022)

@Heinileini 
Also nach dem Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung schaffe ich es bei unseren und bei den Geräten von @Tommi schon.
In der Zwischenzeit ist die Bedienungsanleitung auch in die entsprechenden Apps integriert.
Problem ist ganz oft, dass - im Gegensatz zu früher - keine Texte mehr drinstehen, sondern Piktogramme.
Spart natürlich Geld, da es nur noch eine Bedienblende gibt.
Und natürlich haben unsere UXler lange Versuchsreihen mit den div. Käufergruppen gemacht.
Also Heini … wahrscheinlich gehörst du einfach nicht in die Zielgruppe 🤣
Spass beiseite: Es ist schon interessant wie groß die Unterschiede in der Bedienung zwischen Tommis und meiner Firma sind. Die Preise sind aber nahezu gleich.
Fazit: UX ist eben keine Wissenschaft, sondern einfach nur viel Show


----------



## spstiger (9 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> eigene Intuition erweist sich nämlich meistens als völlig inkompatibel hierzu.
> Also, learning by experimenting and by misserfolging.


Ja so geht es mir definitiv auch oft.


----------

